# Painful lump in armpit



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

A few times over the past couple months I have tenderness in my right armpit. I believe I feel something that seems to be a lump but it is larger so I'm thinking it is too big to be a lymph node (I read they are small). The area also feels a little warm. I also have breast implants (saline). I had the surgery a year and a half ago. I don't know if it could be related or not. I am scheduled for a mammogram in a couple weeks. I am also wondering if it could be caused by a change in deordorant. I do notice some soreness after I shave and then put the deordorant on so maybe I have an allergy to that (my skin is ultrasensitive and I have to use completely fragrance free soaps). I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow morning so hopefully it won't be anything serious. I am feeling pretty stressed out lately because I have been interviewing for a new job in hopes of getting away from a very dysfunctional boss, so this has only added to my worries.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Sounds like a sebaceous cyst that sometimes forms from a blocked oil gland. Armpits are a common site to have it in. I get them all the time, have had one under my breast remooved twice cause it was infected and grew back! Having my most recent IBS flareup from taking antibiotics for another infected one on my left buttock. Is it red, feel hot to the touch, very painful? If so it could be infected. That doesnt always happen, sometimes they just "come up" so to speak and can hurt. What I would suggest is that you do warm compresses (washcloth folded into square/rectangle under warm NOT HOT water) Apply to the area 3-4 times a day or as often as you can for 25-40 minutes. This should soothe it even if its infected in which case you might need antibiotics but not always. Not sure how or if having breast implants relates to things though. Just asked my husband (OR RN) He said he doesnt think its at all related to the surgery. Glad you have a apt tommorrow to put your mind at ease. Hope this helps


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

Hi Nancy, and thank you so much for your reply. I am feeling relieved now. I am a chronic worrier and, unfortunately, when I worry about something it always seems like other things pop up. Then when I find out it is nothing and stop worrying, all the other things go away so I know they are in my head. I did feel a very slight lump inside where it hurts. I will try the warm compresses and see if that helps. What makes it worse is that I do a search on the internet and all these things pop up like lymphoma, breast cancer, hodgkin's disease, HIV, etc. I've had blood tests, HIV tests, GYN visits, etc. within the past year. Everything is fine, so I guess I just have to remove this from my list of worries (easier said than done). I'm stressed from the job interview, a very stressful job, my husband is out of town and I have IBS and PMS. Life is great, huh? Anyway, thanks again!Donna


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

It could also be an ingrown hair. I've had many in my life, but only one like the massively ingrown one that made a painful lump in my armpit. That one went so far underground that it was not obviously an ingrown hair until it'd been there for a while. It was such a relief when it finally got close enough to the surface to free the hair! And I couldn't believe how long that hair was







I still have a little scar from that thing and my non-medical removal of it.I bet it's just an ingrown hair or a sebaceous cyst. Either one can be quickly resolved by your doctor


----------



## Julie55 (Jun 30, 2004)

There are a lot of things that it could be so it is a good thing you are going to see your doctor. This same type of thing has happened to my sister and to a girl I worked with. My sister turned out to have just some extra breast tissue that would get inflammed around her period and is looking into getting it removed even though it is not a medical concern. The girl I worked with just had a fluid build up in her breast tissue so the doctor inserted a needle and emptied it and she was fine. However, since you have implants I'm sure there are other things the doctor will want to concider. Try not to worry about it, and I hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

Well I went to bed early and got a lot of rest and feel a little better. The lump still hurts, but all the things I thought I felt yesterday seem to be gone. I am due to get my period in a few days so that is a possibility. I have had this before, but not quite as bad. It would just hurt for a day and then be gone. It might have been around my period then also. It is good to go the dr. to be sure, though. I will also mention my chronic anxiety. I am sure that doesn't make any problem better!


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

Just got back from the doctor. She wasn't overly concerned, but is sending me for an ultrasound. She said the lymph node is slightly enlarged, but not too bad. All my other lymph nodes are fine. She said it could be as simple as the change in deodorant or shaving. She made sure I had recently seen my GYN for a breast exam (which I have) and that I am getting a mammogram (which I have in a few weeks). She said since the GYN found no abnormalities, there probably is nothing to worry about. She also gave me Effexor for the anxiety/depression. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Glad the dr wasnt overly concerned. When I had a sebeceous cyst under my breast (the first time) it wasnt red or very painful, though it hurt. Since it was in the breast area my Dr at the time sent me for an ultrasound (which came back inconclusive)just to be on the safe side. When I had it removed by a surgeon I had to go thru a breast care center (same surgeon but she worked sometimes out of the center/also did general surgery). When I first went for the consult the breast surgeon knew as soon as she saw/felt it that IT wasn't actually in my breast and was indeed a sebaceous cyst. I think Dr's fearing malpractice or "not doing anything" kind of over work up these things. I guess its for our protection (women) as well as theirs. Anyway its most probably NOTHING.


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

I told my husband the same thing, that they probably want to cover all bases because if there was something that they brushed off, they could be sued. I just had my GYN appt. in June which included the breast exam, so I would think if there was a problem, she would have noticed something. Besides, I am not in any of the risk groups for breast cancer (no one in my family has ever had any type of cancer that I am aware of). I am sure it is nothing. Most of these problems usually are. The one problem I do have is overreacting and excessive worrying (probably bordering on hypochondria)!


----------

